# FH Manor - May 2012



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Firstly a big thanks to Tank2020 and Urbexdad for ideas on parking for this site. I had been looking for an excuse to visit the manor since I had seen the reports and tracked down the location. A little history - 



> This Manor house was owned by a jeweller-turned-property developer called who, having suffered a short period of blindness, used his fortune to found a charity. In later life, however, he did almost lose his sight in an accident. By now he had grown rich from the fruits of his property empire, and taken on some of the trappings of a country gentleman.
> He had a 1,500-acre country near Maidstone, Kent. It was there that his chauffeur accidentally shot him in the eye during a shooting party. His sight was saved at Maidstone Hospital. It was possibly this incident that inspired him to leave his estate to a charity for the blind.
































































Visited with Coverturbex


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 3, 2012)

Yet another fantastic report P7!


----------



## abel101 (Jun 3, 2012)

glad someone else has done it, nice shots aswel 
myself and DMG15 parked outside no problems


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

You're good at noticing and takingphotos of the smaller details - stuff that I only spot on 2nd and 3rd visits.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish OMJ, we spent quite some time in the Manor I read enough reports on this place to get a good idea of what I wanted pics of and took time to check I had missed nothing...I am sure I missed loads though...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Some cracking features in that house,thanks for sharing them.


----------



## glass (Jun 3, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Quote:
> This Manor house was owned by a jeweller-turned-property developer called who, having suffered a short period of blindness, used his fortune to found a charity. In later life, however, he did almost lose his sight in an accident. By now he had grown rich from the fruits of his property empire, and taken on some of the trappings of a country gentleman.
> He had a 1,500-acre country near Maidstone, Kent. It was there that his chauffeur accidentally shot him in the eye during a shooting party. His sight was saved at Maidstone Hospital. It was possibly this incident that inspired him to leave his estate to a charity for the blind.



Which then went on too leave the mansion to fall to bits???

If so the charity obviously does not need money, otherwise they would have valued its donation more.

Fab report!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2012)

Cant keep up with our reports mate! 
Don't ya think the stained glass designs are _really_ similar to the style we saw in Ipswich? 
Fantastic photos and report as per usual


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2012)

Oooo that's nice. I had it in my head that FH had no roof on it so this was a surpise.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 3, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Cant keep up with our reports mate!
> Don't ya think the stained glass designs are _really_ similar to the style we saw in Ipswich?
> Fantastic photos and report as per usual



Think I have run out until next weekend


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 3, 2012)

nice report there...and as always great pics..


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice looking place that is. Great work fella


----------

